# Quinn Bill



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

For the Boston police Department, what is the added compensation under the quinn bill if you have your: Associates, Bachelors, Masters, Doctorate...?


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

10%,20%,25% nothing more for phd or jd


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Info on the Quinn Bill can be found here

http://www.osfa.mass.edu/quinnbill/

Important to look at the numbers after 1976


----------



## lostfx (Dec 23, 2005)

15% for Associate, 20% for Bachelor, 25% for masters (not sure on the master), Nothing extra for Doctorate.



smd6169 said:


> For the Boston police Department, what is the added compensation under the quinn bill if you have your: Associates, Bachelors, Masters, Doctorate...?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

popo said:


> 10%,20%,25% nothing more for phd or jd


A law degree (J.D.) will get you 25% under the new guidelines, provided you also pass the bar exam.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> 15% for Associate, 20% for Bachelor, 25% for masters (not sure on the master), Nothing extra for Doctorate.


It's only 10% for associate degree.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

smd6169 said:


> For the Boston police Department, what is the added compensation under the quinn bill if you have your: Associates, Bachelors, Masters, Doctorate...?


As mentioned, 10%, 20%, and 25%, but keep in mind that Boston PD doesn't have the Quinn Bill go on their overtime rate, and several other things. I believe it's only on the base pay.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

smd6169 said:


> For the Boston police Department, what is the added compensation under the quinn bill if you have your: Associates, Bachelors, Masters, Doctorate...?


Same as the rest of the state Associates = 10% Bachelors = 15% and Masters = 25% but the degree has to be in CJ...


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

OK, so my Bachelor's in CJ would amount to 20% added to the pay base only. Furthering the conversation to keep us busy while going through the process and waiting to hear word, 46K is the base pay, anyone know what the raise incriments are with time on? Does Boston pay full salary while in the academy? When does the Quinn bill kick in? And last but not least, do you get the 20% in each pay check or one lump sum? int: 



Delta784 said:


> As mentioned, 10%, 20%, and 25%, but keep in mind that Boston PD doesn't have the Quinn Bill go on their overtime rate, and several other things. I believe it's only on the base pay.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

*Chapter 41: Section 108L. Police career incentive pay program; salary increases; reimbursement of cities or towns.* 

"...any regular full-time police officer commencing such incentive pay program *after *September 1st, 1976 shall be granted a base salary increase of ten percent upon attaining an associate's degree in law enforcement or sixty points earned to a baccalaureate degree in law enforcement, a twenty percent increase upon attaining a baccalaureate degree in law enforcement, and a twenty-five percent increase upon attaining a master's degree in law enforcement or for a degree in law..."

http://www.osfa.mass.edu/quinnbill/


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

smd6169 said:


> OK, so my Bachelor's in CJ would amount to 20% added to the pay base only. Furthering the conversation to keep us busy while going through the process and waiting to hear word, 46K is the base pay, anyone know what the raise incriments are with time on? Does Boston pay full salary while in the academy? When does the Quinn bill kick in? And last but not least, do you get the 20% in each pay check or one lump sum? int:


From what I was told yesterday by BPD HR, we get apprx 40k while in the academy....for that 6-7months, then once we hit the streets it's apprx 48K not including shift differential, quinn bill, OT/Details etc, as far as the quinn bill payments I believe it's in every pay check (weekly pay checks btw...) as opposed to one lump sum yearly, I'll check with the roomie who's receiving the QB....


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

smd6169 said:


> OK, so my Bachelor's in CJ would amount to 20% added to the pay base only. Furthering the conversation to keep us busy while going through the process and waiting to hear word, 46K is the base pay, anyone know what the raise incriments are with time on? Does Boston pay full salary while in the academy? When does the Quinn bill kick in? And last but not least, do you get the 20% in each pay check or one lump sum?


Most (if not all) PD's pay their recruits poverty wages while in the academy, then the step raises kick-in pretty quickly after graduation. As for the Quinn Bill payments, each department decides how to do it. A lot do it weekly, some do one lump sum, we do it quarterly. I have a Master's degree, so every 3 months, I get a check for about $3,000 take-home.


----------

